# Single Seed NFT (Nutrient Film Technique) Question



## Tyani7505 (Feb 2, 2009)

Due to space constraints, I can only do a single seed nutrient film technique.

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what size plastic tote (nutrient reservoir) I should use for this small setup. All the setups I've seen have been for more than one plant.

I'm technical when it comes to designing systems, so Im in the drafting (AutoCAD) portion of my design. Want everything perfect before I continue.

Also, I have read the post regarding seed banks, but I was wondering if anyone could private message me the latest companies they have had luck with when it comes to shipping into the states. Or post on here, doesnt matter to me   I just want a fine crop given the fact I can only have one plant.

Thanks in advance ladies and gentleman!


----------



## NewbieG (Feb 3, 2009)

Change systems, you can use that space much more efficiently. I would suggest a DWC and 4 plants. If you have teh space for a NFT I don't see why you couldn't have the space to do that? Or perhaps 1 or 2 individual buckets?


----------



## Tater (Feb 3, 2009)

No doubt, if space is a concern I would drop the NFT technique.  How much space do you have?


----------



## Tyani7505 (Feb 4, 2009)

I was only building a small 12" wide NFT that will drain into the tub below, and then get pumped back up into the gutter. I really only have about a foot and a half of space due to the place I currently reside. As soon as my other friend moves here, i'll be getting an apt and will be able to do the NFT system the way I really would like it.

As for the reason behind the NFT, its to make sure the water is constantly cycling. That way, the roots will have less of a chance of slime.


----------



## Tater (Feb 4, 2009)

Cool man do your thing then.


----------



## Tyani7505 (Feb 4, 2009)

Tater, you have alot more experience than I do when it comes to these systems. Do you think that NFT systems do a better job at reducing the chance of root slime?


----------



## Tater (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes and no.  I think preventing the situations that allow root slime to appear in the first place is the best way to prevent root slime.  Nothing wrong with your idea though if you are stacking your res and grow chamber it should work awesome.  Moving water, proper reservoir temperatures, regular water changes are all good preventative measurements to deal with root slimes.  H202 is a good fix and preventative as well but only if you grow synthetically, or you could use an ozone generator and bubble air through the water you could also install one of those small undersink UV water treaters inline.  Lots of things, but keep it simple, the more complicated things are the greater your chance of failure.

Oh yeah you can and will get algae and what not in an NFT system even with the water moving as long as the algae has light, warmth, and a food source it will flourish.  Take any of those three away and you'll solve the problem.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 5, 2009)

Tyani7505 said:
			
		

> I was only building a small 12" wide NFT that will drain into the tub below, and then get pumped back up into the gutter. I really only have about a foot and a half of space due to the place I currently reside. As soon as my other friend moves here, i'll be getting an apt and will be able to do the NFT system the way I really would like it.
> 
> As for the reason behind the NFT, its to make sure the water is constantly cycling. That way, the roots will have less of a chance of slime.



Have you considered a DWC bubbler?  It doesn't get much simpler.  There is little chance of root problems because the roots never see light, there is no water pump to raise res temps and the oxygenated water provides a great environment for your roots.


----------



## Tyani7505 (Feb 5, 2009)

The_Hemp_Goddess,
I actually came across a DWC system the other day that caught my attention. The more I think about it, I may end up going that route. 

This is the setup I found:






I do have a question. What is the tube sticking out the side of the reservoir?

Also, compared to the NFT, how often do you have to change the water? From what I gathered, 10-14 days for the NFT system. What&#8217;s the average cycle for the DWC?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 5, 2009)

Tyani7505 said:
			
		

> The_Hemp_Goddess,
> I actually came across a DWC system the other day that caught my attention. The more I think about it, I may end up going that route.
> 
> This is the setup I found:
> ...



Yeah, that is it.  The tube out the side is basically just a water gauge so you know how much solution is in the bucket.  I did not put them in the buckets I made--they are just a place to leak and you really don't need it.  I change my solution out every 7-10 days usually.  Alos, JFYI, the air pump should always sit higher than the level of the water unless you have some kind of check valve on the line.


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 5, 2009)

*If I could do a dance I would THG hit it on the mark if you only have 12 inches you could do a really good micro grow PM advanced hydroponics experts and im sure they will come out with some great ideas no?*


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 5, 2009)

whats the diff between these buckets and the tan/orange double buckets?


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 6, 2009)

I built this DWC for my Lowryder Grows. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=403631&postcount=1 
That plant is almost 12" now.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 6, 2009)

As an added side note, you do not need a timer for the air pump.  It should run 24/7.


----------



## Tater (Feb 6, 2009)

Make sure you got a light proof bucket, either buy the ones designed for it or wrap white buckets in something that won't allow light in, like insulation or aluminum tape (duct tape is not light proof as many a grower has found out).


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 6, 2009)

Tater said:
			
		

> Make sure you got a light proof bucket, either buy the ones designed for it or wrap white buckets in something that won't allow light in, like insulation or aluminum tape (duct tape is not light proof as many a grower has found out).


 
Black Elec. Tape is light proof. I use it all the time. They also make a Black Plastic Paint in a spray can that works well,,need a 2 to 3 coats. The Elec tape is very easy and clean,,sticks real good if ya clean the plastic 1st. ,,,Complete black out.


----------



## CasualGrower (Feb 6, 2009)

Stay away from the white buckets for sure...... If you get the orange buckets, like the Homer buckets from Home Depot, you will be fine without covering the bucket, I use them all the time and have never had a problem with algae, They allow VERY little light to pass......


----------



## Tyani7505 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the help. I'm going to build the DWC system after all. I can't wait to start growing my seeds from everseas, I just can't decide which strain I want! Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Tyani7505 (Feb 7, 2009)

Just started the setup today.
www.lmhconcepts.com/image1.jpg
www.lmhconcepts.com/image2.jpg
Nothing too exciting. Is this rubbermaid tub dark enough, or do I need to spray it with some truck bed liner to darken it up a bit?
Also, its a ten galon tub, and the air pump is made for a ten gallon fish tank. Do I need to get a ten gallon air pump, or will it be fine since I'm only growing one plant and placing the air stone directly under the plant.

Also, where can I pick up the stones that I see most growers use? I didn't find any at Home Depot. Will be designing the lighting enclosure tomorrow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 7, 2009)

Bro,,yer gonna need alot more bubbles then a 10 is ganna give ya for a 10 gall tub.This aint fish. 
 I use a 40 on 1.5 gallon rez. and im going bigger. The more bubbles the better. Also works that way on a cloner. I noticed my clones got roots twice as fast with a bigger air pump and more bubbles. See link below
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=412888&postcount=18

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=412548&postcount=17


----------



## Tyani7505 (Feb 8, 2009)

So how big do you think?


----------



## someguy (Feb 8, 2009)

yup, i overkill on the aeration


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Feb 8, 2009)

Where can I buy one of those rings shaped air bubblers in the bottom?


----------



## Tyani7505 (Feb 8, 2009)

raoulduke2.0 said:
			
		

> Where can I buy one of those rings shaped air bubblers in the bottom?


I purchased it at Pet Smart for a whole six dollars.


----------

